
Left behind: can anyone save the towns the economy forgot? - carbocation
https://www.ft.com/content/b6dbf34e-c987-11e7-aa33-c63fdc9b8c6c
======
nanis
Why do they need to be saved?

Update: In particular, should we worry about restoring Gordium to its former
glory? Is the current configuration of cities, towns, villages etc the best
ever so that we must worry about preserving this state eternally?

